# Solved: should not see me.exe Hummmmm



## Nostzz (Sep 3, 2007)

So I was installing some new drivers and uppon the typical reboot, I get a quick "program not responding" message saying "should not see me.exe" was ending. It ended itself and the computer rebooted.

This sounds like it could be a nasty little piece of spyware or a keylogger or something. But google searches have indicated it isn't very harmless and it seems like no one knows what it actually does.

My question is what is it? Should I be worried about someone stealing my bank accounts, or is it just a little invisible program task I should forget about.

Thanks


----------



## zabusant (Sep 6, 2007)

Have a look here.

The message is a normal part of Windows, it's just that it's not very common.


----------



## Nostzz (Sep 3, 2007)

From your link...

"In particular, the "Should not see me.exe" message (it's actually an
executable file name) appears when you initiate a reboot after
installing NVIDIA drivers."

Which is exactly what I had just done 

Thanks much Zab! :up:


----------

